# Western passage of CPEC to be completed by 2018: PM



## Muhammad Omar

PHOTO: AFP

ISLAMABAD: 
Days after the government had failed to assuage the concerns of an all parties’ conference (APC) on the multibillion-dollar China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif scrapped a proposal for establishing 12 special economic zones in Balochistan and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa as he set a July 2018 deadline to complete the western passage of the corridor with a high-powered committee to oversee it.

Chairing an all parties’ conference in the PM House on Friday – attended by the chief ministers of Balochistan and K-P — the premier heard the concerns of political leaders and the government of K-P over the corridor.

*PM forms committee for redressal of reservations on CPEC*

Earlier in the week, the planning and development minister, Ahsan Iqbal, had failed to assuage the concerns of an all parties’ conference (APC) on the multibillion-dollar project that they claim will only benefit Punjab.

The APC had called upon the government to give preference to the western route of CPEC in accordance with a commitment he had made at an earlier APC in May, last year.

After deliberations, the PM set a two-and-a-half-year term for completion of the Western route of the CPEC – which he would personally oversee — and formed a high-powered 11-member committee to hold periodic consultations with the provinces on matters pertaining to CPEC. The committee, headed by the PM, will include chief ministers of all the four provinces and Gilgit-Baltistan in addition to federal ministers of planning, water and power, railways, communications and the chairman of the parliamentary committee on CPEC.

Chairman of the parliamentary committee on CPEC, Mushahid Hussain Syed, told the _The Express Tribune_ that he had floated the idea of a high-powered committee which was readily accepted by the prime minister. “There should be institutionalised decision-making through consultations and consensus” he added.

*The long road: Politicians warn of disharmony over CPEC*

National Party’s Hasil Bazinjo demanded that all issues pertaining to Gwadar should be raised in the parliamentary body, which too was accepted by Nawaz. Sources added that one of the major bones of contentions during Friday’s consultations were the establishment of the special economic zones along CPEC’s route. In this regard politicians from K-P and Balochistan expressed their concerns and demanded that the list of 12 proposed sites which had been issued by the PM House a few days ago should be scrapped.

During a meeting with Chinese investors on Monday, a list of 12 economic zones prepared by the Board of Investment had been unveiled which detailed seven sites in K-P and five in Balochsitan.

Nawaz acquiesced to the demands and agreed to scrap the list. “The location of industrial parks will be decided in consultation with the provinces,” the communique added.

Sources said that after Iqbal raised his concerns on this, after which it was amended to include condition that “provision of allied facilities and infrastructure for these industrial parks would be the responsibility of the federal and provincial governments according to their respective roles.”

While the prime minister agreed to prioritise the Western alignment of CPEC with a provision to expand the Rs40b allocation for this alignment as per requirement, he said that in the first phase it would only be limited to a four-lane expressway. However, it could be expanded to a six-lane motorway but responsibility of finalising land acquisition for this would have to be borne by K-P while the centre would provide the funds for it.

A cell will be created in the planning ministry to coordinate and share information with the respective provinces.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pandora

Ab youthiyay kis baat pay rola dalein gay. Khtak went into meeting like an internation Don and returned utterly humiliated.

Humiliation Number 1:
Khatak: Westren route ki roads pay koe kaam shuruh nae hua yay na insafi kar ra hai punjab
Answer by NHA Cheif: Sir meine apsay aur apkay provincial secretary say 6 month pehlay request ki thi kay land aquisition mein help karein so we can start our work on the route but no one answered back

Humiliation No. 2:
Khatak: Industrial Parks pay koe kaam shuruh nae hua
Nawaz Shareif: Kya ab apko Roads say pehlay hi industrial Parks laga dein. Pehlay road ban jaye phir apki marzi ki jagah par industrial parks banein gay

Khtak: Sirf 2 lane road banae ja rae hai kpk mein aur punjab mein 6 lane hair. Humein bi 6 lane chahiye like punjab
NHA Cheif: Sir it is a 4 lane express with plans to increase it to 6 way in future not 2 lane High way

Khatak: Sab project Punjab mein lagaye ja rahey hein
Aitzaz Ahsan (PPP): Agar koe doosra province project lagwa raha hai to unhein laganay dein apko kya masla hai. KPK nay kya joe aisa proposal send kiya hai jo accept nae hua.
Khatak: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Utter humiliation for khatak. It was conversation told in a show with Haroon Rasheed.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Muhammad Omar

smuhs1 said:


> Ab youthiyay kis baat pay rola dalein gay. Khtak went into meeting like an internation Don and returned utterly humiliated.
> 
> Humiliation Number 1:
> Khatak: Westren route ki roads pay koe kaam shuruh nae hua yay na insafi kar ra hai punjab
> Answer by NHA Cheif: Sir meine apsay aur apkay provincial secretary say 6 month pehlay request ki thi kay land aquisition mein help karein so we can start our work on the route but no one answered back
> 
> Humiliation No. 2:
> Khatak: Industrial Parks pay koe kaam shuruh nae hua
> Nawaz Shareif: Kya ab apko Roads say pehlay hi industrial Parks laga dein. Pehlay road ban jaye phir apki marzi ki jagah par industrial parks banein gay
> 
> Khtak: Sirf 2 lane road banae ja rae hai kpk mein aur punjab mein 6 lane hair. Humein bi 6 lane chahiye like punjab
> NHA Cheif: Sir it is a 4 lane express with plans to increase it to 6 way in future not 2 lane High way
> 
> Khatak: Sab project Punjab mein lagaye ja rahey hein
> Aitzaz Ahsan (PPP): Agar koe doosra province project lagwa raha hai to unhein laganay dein apko kya masla hai. KPK nay kya joe aisa proposal send kiya hai jo accept nae hua.
> Khatak: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Utter humiliation for khatak. It was conversation told in a show with Haroon Rasheed.



LOL well said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

Muhammad Omar said:


> LOL well said



Every one was ready to insult khatak. I specially liked how nawaz shrief humiliated him when he said Industrial park nae lagye ja rahey KPK mein hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

smuhs1 said:


> Every one was ready to insult khatak. I specially liked how nawaz shrief humiliated him when he said Industrial park nae lagye ja rahey KPK mein hahaha



Shukar hai Khattak Sahab ne Railways ki baat ni ki warna or humiliate hota 

Meetha Chamat mara hai ab thanda hojai ga 1 hi meeting me Sari aakar nikal gai


----------



## Pandora

Muhammad Omar said:


> Shukar hai Khattak Sahab ne Railways ki baat ni ki warna or humiliate hota
> 
> Meetha Chamat mara hai ab thanda hojai ga 1 hi meeting me Sari aakar nikal gai



True i said earlier in another thread that Khatak is incompetent and shouldnt be allowed to lead such an important project for KPK. I am sure Asad Umar will be perfect for such a job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zniazi75

smuhs1 said:


> Ab youthiyay kis baat pay rola dalein gay. Khtak went into meeting like an internation Don and returned utterly humiliated.
> 
> Humiliation Number 1:
> Khatak: Westren route ki roads pay koe kaam shuruh nae hua yay na insafi kar ra hai punjab
> Answer by NHA Cheif: Sir meine apsay aur apkay provincial secretary say 6 month pehlay request ki thi kay land aquisition mein help karein so we can start our work on the route but no one answered back
> 
> Humiliation No. 2:
> Khatak: Industrial Parks pay koe kaam shuruh nae hua
> Nawaz Shareif: Kya ab apko Roads say pehlay hi industrial Parks laga dein. Pehlay road ban jaye phir apki marzi ki jagah par industrial parks banein gay
> 
> Khtak: Sirf 2 lane road banae ja rae hai kpk mein aur punjab mein 6 lane hair. Humein bi 6 lane chahiye like punjab
> NHA Cheif: Sir it is a 4 lane express with plans to increase it to 6 way in future not 2 lane High way
> 
> Khatak: Sab project Punjab mein lagaye ja rahey hein
> Aitzaz Ahsan (PPP): Agar koe doosra province project lagwa raha hai to unhein laganay dein apko kya masla hai. KPK nay kya joe aisa proposal send kiya hai jo accept nae hua.
> Khatak: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Utter humiliation for khatak. It was conversation told in a show with Haroon Rasheed.


Everybody knows that PTI is doing dirty politics on CPEC.
They are doing the same as ANP and PPP did with Kalabagh dam.


----------



## Pandora

zniazi75 said:


> Everybody knows that PTI is doing dirty politics on CPEC.
> They are doing the same as ANP and PPP did with Kalabagh dam.


They are just trying to delay projects as if by any chance they come into power then they can put their own name tag on CPEC projects. Second reasons is that khatak is a greedy SOB and he didnt get any kick backs from project hence the fuss


----------



## Muhammad Omar

From 27:30 

Aaj Shahzaib Khanzada Ke Saath (Committee on CPEC) – 15th January 2016





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=893225224109364

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

I hope it is not josh e khitabat .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Jzaib said:


> I hope it is not josh e khitabat .



Nope it's not The work is already going on on Western Route as well as Eastern route ...


----------



## GoldenRatio1618

Western Alignment wich one going through Dera Ismail Dera Ghazi khan or any other because so many maps confusing orginal one which one on that all parties consensus


----------



## notorious_eagle

Muhammad Omar said:


> Nope it's not The work is already going on on Western Route as well as Eastern route ...



We will believe it, when we see it. There were plenty of other promises that were made such as ending load shedding in 6 months, but let's be optimistic. So far things look going in the right direction, although i believe 2018 is a bit of an optimistic number considering how Pakistani bureaucracy works. Problems will still persist until the Fed Govt shows transparency. 

So whats your opinion on Haji Saif Ur Rehman being offered the 1st CPEC Project worth $1.9 Billion? Qatar LNG and CPEC, our PM certainly likes this guy, offering contracts worth Billions to him. So whats your opinion on that?



smuhs1 said:


> They are just trying to delay projects as if by any chance they come into power then they can put their own name tag on CPEC projects. *Second reasons is that khatak is a greedy SOB and he didnt get any kick backs from project hence the fuss*



Are you sure, because the first CPEC project worth $1.9 billion has been offered to Saif Ur Rehman.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jazzbot

notorious_eagle said:


> Are you sure, because the first CPEC project worth $1.9 billion has been offered to Saif Ur Rehman.




No matter what PM, Sharif Clan, Ishaq Dar or entire PML-N will do, only PTI, IK and Khattak get the blames and abuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

smuhs1 said:


> Utter humiliation for khatak. It was conversation told in a show with Haroon Rasheed.


what? i thought he was pro pti anyway aesa lg rha hai jese jaan bhuj kr larai le rhein hain ye log


----------



## Jzaib

Muhammad Omar said:


> Nope it's not The work is already going on on Western Route as well as Eastern route ...


bro how many times they have changed deadlines for end of load shedding


----------



## Viper0011.

Jzaib said:


> bro how many times they have changed deadlines for end of load shedding



A LOT less than IK has changed everything about his political agenda and policy-less U-turns .

Deadlines are changed when there is work being done, but due to complexities, things take longer. No one in the entire globe can deny the fact that the load-shedding is near its end. These massive, complex and problem-filled projects take longer in the US too (or elsewhere), just because they are too complex. Its not just Pakistan where its taking longer. Every project has a delay risk of delay at about 80% a few times in its lifetime. Not sure how many of such kind of projects you, IK or anyone else in this little mob has ever managed!!

IK's U-turn are ALL conversational and verbal. Absolutely no work. So its MUCH easier for him to change everything every two hours    !!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Jzaib said:


> bro how many times they have changed deadlines for end of load shedding



but you can't deny that they are working to end the load shedding...


----------



## Viper0011.

Muhammad Omar said:


> ISLAMABAD:
> *Days after the government had failed to assuage the concerns of an all parties’ conference (APC)* on the multibillion-dollar China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif scrapped a proposal for establishing 12 special economic zones in Balochistan and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa as he set a July 2018 deadline to complete the western passage of the corridor with a high-powered committee to oversee it..




Was it a really "failed" APC? Where KPK's "leaders" didn't have a point to score and they were at the least humiliated to the bottom? 
The economic zones haven't been cancelled. NS is just too smart for people like IK. He knows that if he leaves, these people will make it a controversial topic and a project. So what he's doing is, he's making sure that the foundation is done and built before he leaves. Which also means whoever comes next, will have to follow suit and won't have an excuse to scrap such an important program because the "route was left incomplete". So now, they'll complete the route ALL the way and this expedited delivery will take out the risk of stalling the project in the future and blame NS's government for it. He thinks of Pakistan while others thinks of their tribes, groups, parties and individual states. Good work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Viper0011. said:


> A LOT less than IK has changed everything about his political agenda and policy-less U-turns .
> 
> *Deadlines are changed when there is work being done, but due to complexities*, things take longer. IK's U-turn are ALL conversational and verbal. Absolutely no work. So its MUCH easier for him to change everything every two hours    !!


bhie aik he account use kar loo .But didnt NS said we are experience ? After coming to power for 5 time in punjab and 3rd time in federal still they didnt know?



Muhammad Omar said:


> but you can't deny that they are working to end the load shedding...


not the point. Point is did they intentionally lied ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Jzaib said:


> not the point. Point is did they intentionally lied ?



Election me aise slogans lagte hain use ap jo marzi kaho


----------



## Jzaib

Muhammad Omar said:


> Election me aise slogans lagte hain use ap jo marzi kaho


can u just say it that he lied? is it that hard/?


----------



## Viper0011.

Jzaib said:


> bhie aik he account use kar loo .But didnt NS said we are experience ? After coming to power for 5 time in punjab and 3rd time in federal still they didnt know?
> 
> *not the point. Point is did they intentionally lied ?*



I don't understand the first half of your first statement. English please?

Second sentence, NS said they are experienced in expanding business, economy and infrasructure. I don't think any PM (NS included) has claimed to be a Licensed Infrastructure Engineer   . A PM's job isn't to sit on a road and watch a road being completed, he listens to Civil Engineers' opinion on it and when they say "delay" the management makes sure its true and factual, and they tell the PM and its announced.

Will IK be sitting on EVERY ROAD and EVERY LIGHT POLE to help put them in ground if he was elected? That's an effing stupid idea if he wants to run the country like this. At the end of his 5 years, he would've PERSONALLY put in like 9 light poles and build 2 miles of a road across Pakistan. The rest of the country......didn't see any growth as the Mr. PM (IK) was busy in PERSONALLY building these things   .

I love these genius posts from IK's propaganda squad!!! What IK's people write, is like scripts from Comedy Central . Its like you got a group of people, who aren't politically OR business savvy. Its just a bunch of people who just talk and criticize and do NOTHING. I want this lazy job too, do nothing 



Jzaib said:


> can u just say it that he lied? is it that hard/?



It shouldn't be hard at all, IK's been lying for years and at times 10 times a day. And people are nice to call those lying and getting exposed as "U" turns. Well, he lies and so do you guys on here. So its a bunch of people who just lie without substance or any performance. Happy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Viper0011. said:


> I don't understand the first half of your first statement. English please?
> 
> Second sentence, NS said they are experienced in expanding business, economy and infrasructure. I don't think any PM (NS included) has claimed to be a Licensed Infrastructure Engineer   . A PM's job isn't to sit on a road and watch a road being completed, he listens to Civil Engineers' opinion on it and when they say "delay" the management makes sure its true and factual, and they tell the PM and its announced.
> 
> Will IK be sitting on EVERY ROAD and EVERY LIGHT POLE to help put them in ground if he was elected? That's an effing stupid idea if he wants to run the country like this. At the end of his 5 years, he would've PERSONALLY put in like 9 light poles and build 2 miles of a road across Pakistan. The rest of the country......didn't see any growth as the Mr. PM (IK) was busy in PERSONALLY building these things   .
> 
> I love these genius posts from IK's propaganda squad!!! What IK's people write, is like scripts from Comedy Central . Its like you got a group of people, who aren't politically OR business savvy. Its just a bunch of people who just talk and criticize and do NOTHING. I want this lazy job too, do nothing
> 
> 
> 
> It shouldn't be hard at all, IK's been lying for years and at times 10 times a day. And people are nice to call those lying and getting exposed as "U" turns. Well, he lies and so do you guys on here. So its a bunch of people who just lie without substance or any performance. Happy ?


again long paragraph of BS. bro why cant u write few logical sentences instead of this crap. its like u r sitting in maryium nawaz media cell, always available. always here to protect the sharif family


----------



## Viper0011.

Jzaib said:


> can u just say it that he lied? is it that hard/?



Here's a list of projects to produce electricity. These are JUST under the CPEC. There are various other projects I know are going on, including extending Tarbela, Mangla extensions, Neelam-Jhelam, and various other projects in Punjab, Baluchistan, KPK and in Sindh. The following project will produce over 840 MGW of electricity. All combined, Pakistan should go in surplus by 2020 as everything in the pipeline, when completes, should add additional 12000-15000 MGW in the system. 

In Pakistan's ENTIRE history, no one undertook these many projects and foreign investments combined!! These guys are doing it all in JUST one term. Talk about performance!!

The priority energy projects under CPEC include Port Qasim Electric Company Coal Fired Plant (1320 MW); Sahiwal Coal-fired Power Plant (1320 MW); Engro Thar Coal-fired Power Plant (1320 MW); Surface Mine in Block II of Thar Coal field 6.5 mtpa; Gwadar Coal Power Project (300 MW); HUBCO Coal Power Plant (660 MW); Rahimyar Khan Coal Power Project (1320 MW); SSRL Thar Coal Block 6.5mpta & CPIH Mine Mouth Power Plant, Thar, Sindh; Coal Fired Power Project Thar block-I (1320 MW); Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park, Bahawalpur (1000 MW); Dawood Wind Farm, Bhambore, Sindh (50MW); UEP 100MW Wind Farm, Jhimpir, Sindh; Sachal 50MW Wind Farm, Jhimpir, Sindh; Sunnec 50MW Wind Farm, Nooriabad,Thatta, Sindh.


----------



## Sugarcane

smuhs1 said:


> Ab youthiyay kis baat pay rola dalein gay. Khtak went into meeting like an internation Don and returned utterly humiliated.
> 
> Humiliation Number 1:
> Khatak: Westren route ki roads pay koe kaam shuruh nae hua yay na insafi kar ra hai punjab
> Answer by NHA Cheif: Sir meine apsay aur apkay provincial secretary say 6 month pehlay request ki thi kay land aquisition mein help karein so we can start our work on the route but no one answered back
> 
> Humiliation No. 2:
> Khatak: Industrial Parks pay koe kaam shuruh nae hua
> Nawaz Shareif: Kya ab apko Roads say pehlay hi industrial Parks laga dein. Pehlay road ban jaye phir apki marzi ki jagah par industrial parks banein gay
> 
> Khtak: Sirf 2 lane road banae ja rae hai kpk mein aur punjab mein 6 lane hair. Humein bi 6 lane chahiye like punjab
> NHA Cheif: Sir it is a 4 lane express with plans to increase it to 6 way in future not 2 lane High way
> 
> Khatak: Sab project Punjab mein lagaye ja rahey hein
> Aitzaz Ahsan (PPP): Agar koe doosra province project lagwa raha hai to unhein laganay dein apko kya masla hai. KPK nay kya joe aisa proposal send kiya hai jo accept nae hua.
> Khatak: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Utter humiliation for khatak. It was conversation told in a show with Haroon Rasheed.



He and Chairman of PTI are humiliation proof, they will be parroting same thing again because 2018 is election year and wanna be PM knows that CPEC projects will go under NS's belt. But anyway CPEC become success or another KBD, in both cased PTI is surely gonna get middle finger from Punjab, max she will be able to get couple of burger seats and few by "electables" provided they stay with PTI in next elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

Viper0011. said:


> Here's a list of projects to produce electricity. These are JUST under the CPEC. There are various other projects I know are going on, including extending Tarbela, Mangla extensions, Neelam-Jhelam, and various other projects in Punjab, Baluchistan, KPK and in Sindh. The following project will produce over 840 MGW of electricity. All combined, Pakistan should go in surplus by 2020 as everything in the pipeline, when completes, should add additional 12000-15000 MGW in the system.
> 
> In Pakistan's ENTIRE history, no one undertook these many projects and foreign investments combined!! These guys are doing it all in JUST one term. Talk about performance!!
> 
> The priority energy projects under CPEC include Port Qasim Electric Company Coal Fired Plant (1320 MW); Sahiwal Coal-fired Power Plant (1320 MW); Engro Thar Coal-fired Power Plant (1320 MW); Surface Mine in Block II of Thar Coal field 6.5 mtpa; Gwadar Coal Power Project (300 MW); HUBCO Coal Power Plant (660 MW); Rahimyar Khan Coal Power Project (1320 MW); SSRL Thar Coal Block 6.5mpta & CPIH Mine Mouth Power Plant, Thar, Sindh; Coal Fired Power Project Thar block-I (1320 MW); Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park, Bahawalpur (1000 MW); Dawood Wind Farm, Bhambore, Sindh (50MW); UEP 100MW Wind Farm, Jhimpir, Sindh; Sachal 50MW Wind Farm, Jhimpir, Sindh; Sunnec 50MW Wind Farm, Nooriabad,Thatta, Sindh.


again . read the comment and answer in a line , instead of writing a long useless paragraph .


----------



## Viper0011.

Jzaib said:


> its like u r sitting in maryium nawaz media cell, always available. always here to protect the sharif family



I am protecting the progress and the growth opportunity to a nation that you and the likes of you, all the way to the top of your food chain, don't want the Pakistani people to have!!!! Because when the Pakistani people realize what they really deserved, and it was a LOT more than all talk and accusations, they won't vote for fools who just talk. They'll actually cross the ethnic barrier too to vote on performance. And that's when a stable, peaceful and united Pakistan will emerge .

And no Mariyam or anyone can pay me what I make in the US. This is ALL voluntarily work and for a good mission. To bring about change through PEN and WRITING into people's heads, who are negative and used to thinking one way, the extreme way. If I changed a few people to think positive and do the best they can, VS. do the best TALKING (like IK), I'll win and my time here, is spent well 



Jzaib said:


> again . read the comment and answer in a line , instead of writing a long useless paragraph .



The context was in line with your questions. You said these projects weren't real many times and that they are lying on purpose. I told you these are complex projects and you silly challenged everything. So I gave you a list so you can get educated and understand how much work is going on. When you hit puberty and turn into a mature guy, hit me up. We'll have a fact base talk. I feel like I am dealing with a 12 year old child who's had a terrible childhood and has become very negative!! Sorry if that's true!


----------



## Jzaib

Viper0011. said:


> I am protecting the progress and the growth opportunity to a nation that you and the likes of you, all the way to the top of your food chain, don't want the Pakistani people to have!!!! Because when the Pakistani people realize what they really deserved, and it was a LOT more than all talk and accusations, they won't vote for fools who just talk. They'll actually cross the ethnic barrier too to vote on performance. And that's when a stable, peaceful and united Pakistan will emerge .
> 
> And no Mariyam or anyone can pay me what I make in the US. This is ALL voluntarily work and for a good mission. To bring about change through PEN and WRITING into people's heads, who are negative and used to thinking one way, the extreme way. If I changed a few people to think positive and do the best they can, VS. do the best TALKING (like IK), I'll win and my time here, is spent well


again u doing a same thing. Writing a irrelevent long paragraph , cant u asnwer in one line .?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

Viper0011. said:


> I am protecting the progress and the growth opportunity to a nation that you and the likes of you, all the way to the top of your food chain, don't want the Pakistani people to have!!!! Because when the Pakistani people realize what they really deserved, and it was a LOT more than all talk and accusations, they won't vote for fools who just talk. They'll actually cross the ethnic barrier too to vote on performance. And that's when a stable, peaceful and united Pakistan will emerge .
> 
> And no Mariyam or anyone can pay me what I make in the US. This is ALL voluntarily work and for a good mission. To bring about change through PEN and WRITING into people's heads, who are negative and used to thinking one way, the extreme way. If I changed a few people to think positive and do the best they can, VS. do the best TALKING (like IK), I'll win and my time here, is spent well
> 
> 
> 
> The context was in line with your questions. You said these projects weren't real many times and that they are lying on purpose. I told you these are complex projects and you silly challenged everything. So I gave you a list so you can get educated and understand how much work is going on. When you hit puberty and turn into a mature guy, hit me up. We'll have a fact base talk. I feel like I am dealing with a 12 year old child who's had a terrible childhood and has become very negative!! Sorry if that's true!


Long Long Answers.....Is that your by default LAW to write every Essay not less than 300 words or you just go out of control while writing ........sometimes i know what you've written so i apply skipping technique....just give a 2 second glimpse to understand whole point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Muhammad Omar said:


> but you can't deny that they are working to end the load shedding...



I agree with that, they indeed are trying but they will fail like they have for the past 2,5 years because they haven't hired the competent people for the job. Abid Sher ali and Khwaja Asif as Water and Power Ministry, seriously. They are not even Engineers. 

Second, you still haven't answered. What's your opinion on Saif Ur Rehman being given the first CPEC Project worth $1.9 billion?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

notorious_eagle said:


> I agree with that, they indeed are trying but they will fail like they have for the past 2,5 years because they haven't hired the competent people for the job. Abid Sher ali and Khwaja Asif as Water and Power Ministry, seriously. They are not even Engineers.
> 
> Second, you still haven't answered. What's your opinion on Saif Ur Rehman being given the first CPEC Project worth $1.9 billion?



sir g ager engineers minister bn jaien to or kya chahye   

well me ne saif ur rehman ka mutaliq search kia hai google pe they keep showing some guy arrested in Chile for terrorism...  wo kaun hai ni pata so kya comment krn


----------



## Edevelop

notorious_eagle said:


> *We will believe it, when we see it.* There were plenty of other promises that were made such as ending load shedding in 6 months, but let's be optimistic. So far things look going in the right direction, although i believe 2018 is a bit of an optimistic number considering how Pakistani bureaucracy works. Problems will still persist until the Fed Govt shows transparency.
> 
> So whats your opinion on Haji Saif Ur Rehman being offered the 1st CPEC Project worth $1.9 Billion? Qatar LNG and CPEC, our PM certainly likes this guy, offering contracts worth Billions to him. So whats your opinion on that?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure, because the first CPEC project worth $1.9 billion has been offered to Saif Ur Rehman.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


>



now they will say it it's a 2 lane road


----------



## Pandora

DesertFox97 said:


> what? i thought he was pro pti anyway aesa lg rha hai jese jaan bhuj kr larai le rhein hain ye log



Khatak just want to delay project so that if by any chance PTI comes to power then they can claim it under their belt. They dont realise chinese wont be hanging around with money forever and they certainly have other options as well.



notorious_eagle said:


> *Are you sure, because the first CPEC project worth $1.9 billion has been offered to Saif Ur Rehman.*



Khatak has been in power in previous government of KPK as well. He has veen busy creating his dynasty in KPK rather than doing any shred of work. That is also the reason he got humiliated in CPEC meeting bcx he was clueless about project. He has no interest in CPEC What soever. I still question sanity of PTI for choosing him as CM KPK.

I doubt saif ur rehman has anything to do with project. He was close to musharaf and Nawaz would be really stupid if he let him in the loop again.


----------



## Edevelop

notorious_eagle said:


> I agree with that, they indeed are trying but they will fail like they have for the past 2,5 years because they haven't hired the competent people for the job. Abid Sher ali and Khwaja Asif as Water and Power Ministry, seriously. They are not even Engineers.
> 
> Second, you still haven't answered. What's your opinion on Saif Ur Rehman being given the first CPEC Project worth $1.9 billion?



Fantastic. Ministers have to be engineers now ?

*1,320 MW Port Qasim Coal Plant to complete by 2017*







*1,320 MW Thar Coal Plant to complete by 2017*






*100 MW Thatta Wind Power Project to complete by 2016*






*1,320 MW Sahiwal Coal Power Plant to complete by 2017*






*1,000 MW Bahawarlpur Solar Park. Phase 1 complete. Phase 2 to complete by 2017*






*1,410 MW Tarbela 4th Extension to complete by 2018*






*969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project to complete by 2017*






*720 MW Karot Hydropower Project to complete between 2018-2020*


----------



## Green Arrow

Actually Chinese wants to activate the eastern route first to start utilising the CPEC as early as possible as this route requires less maintenance work and most of the infrastructure is already developed but it is GOP who is delaying that eastern route due to internal provincial politics.


----------



## Edevelop

*870 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project to kick off construction any day now*






*2,880 MW K-2, K-3, K4 Nuclear Power Plants




*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Muhammad Omar said:


> now they will say it it's a 2 lane road



Simply there is no traffic in Baluchistan thats why it will be 2 lane each side. For future expansion they have bought land already and reserved space

But Ptians still be like ye jhoot hai. 

And where is CPEC (China Peshawar Economic Corridor) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notorious_eagle

Muhammad Omar said:


> sir g ager engineers minister bn jaien to or kya chahye
> 
> well me ne saif ur rehman ka mutaliq search kia hai google pe they keep showing some guy arrested in Chile for terrorism...  wo kaun hai ni pata so kya comment krn



Maybe you didn't read the news. I suggest you watch Power Play from yesterday, Arshad Sharif revealed official documents with signatures of Saif Ur Rehman on the first project for CPEC. That's as official as it gets, official documents show he has been awarded the first CPEC Project worth $1.9 billion. My question is, why has the Fed Govt awarded the contract to such a shady corrupt person like Saif Ur Rehman? 

Stop giving me excuses and give me something concrete

Arshad Sharif (@arsched) | Twitter



smuhs1 said:


> Khatak has been in power in previous government of KPK as well. He has veen busy creating his dynasty in KPK rather than doing any shred of work. That is also the reason he got humiliated in CPEC meeting bcx he was clueless about project. He has no interest in CPEC What soever. I still question sanity of PTI for choosing him as CM KPK.



Rant, i won't respond to that. According to all the surveys, KPK leading in Governance so Khattak must be doing something right. 



smuhs1 said:


> I doubt saif ur rehman has anything to do with project. He was close to musharaf and Nawaz would be really stupid if he let him in the loop again.



He has been awarded the contract worth $1.9 billion so you don't have to doubt anything. Look above. People like Saif Ur Rehman are not close to anyone, they are just close to making money and very good with sharing that money with the people awarding him the contract. PML-N has effectively made this project controversial by handing the first CPEC project to someone as shady and as corrupt as Saif Ur Rehman.


----------



## Pandora

notorious_eagle said:


> Maybe you didn't read the news. I suggest you watch Power Play from yesterday, Arshad Sharif revealed official documents with signatures of Saif Ur Rehman on the first project for CPEC. That's as official as it gets, official documents show he has been awarded the first CPEC Project worth $1.9 billion. My question is, why has the Fed Govt awarded the contract to such a shady corrupt person like Saif Ur Rehman?
> 
> Stop giving me excuses and give me something concrete
> 
> Arshad Sharif (@arsched) | Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> Rant, i won't respond to that. According to all the surveys, KPK leading in Governance so Khattak must be doing something right.
> 
> 
> 
> He has been awarded the contract worth $1.9 billion so you don't have to doubt anything. Look above. People like Saif Ur Rehman are not close to anyone, they are just close to making money and very good with sharing that money with the people awarding him the contract. PML-N has effectively made this project controversial by handing the first CPEC project to someone as shady and as corrupt as Saif Ur Rehman.



Khatak is doing nothing as Imran khan is controlling them for now. As soon as he becomes PM he wont be able to keep them in check. Good governance doesnt mean better life for citizens and at most imran khan succeeded in reducing coruptions. Same can be said for PMLN as for this tenure not a single case is proven against them just useless propoganda which is as good as PMLN saying Imran is a yahoodi lobby. 

If imran khan has to inspect every thing for KPK in order to function then i pity that system. What if God forbid something happens to him then will you dig him out of his grave to keep good governance in check. If imran khan has no individuals he can trust by now then he should quit as he basically created another bhutto out of himself. Which is a pitty bcz i for one after voting for him regret it that i wasted it.



cb4 said:


> Fantastic. Ministers have to be engineers now ?
> 
> *1,320 MW Port Qasim Coal Plant to complete by 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1,320 MW Thar Coal Plant to complete by 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *100 MW Thatta Wind Power Project to complete by 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1,320 MW Sahiwal Coal Power Plant to complete by 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1,000 MW Bahawarlpur Solar Park. Phase 1 complete. Phase 2 to complete by 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1,410 MW Tarbela 4th Extension to complete by 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project to complete by 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *720 MW Karot Hydropower Project to complete between 2018-2020*




Bas kardo bhae kahein jealousy mein heart attack hi na ho jaye bohat say logoon ko

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

smuhs1 said:


> Bas kardo bhae kahein jealousy mein heart attack hi na ho jaye bohat say logoon ko



I wish I could add more. Limit is 8 per post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

smuhs1 said:


> Khatak is doing nothing as Imran khan is controlling them for now. As soon as he becomes PM he wont be able to keep them in check.



And how do you know that? Do you have a crystal ball or did you have a heart to heart with Khattak. Trolling as usual. 



smuhs1 said:


> Good governance doesnt mean better life for citizens and at most imran khan succeeded in reducing coruptions.



Definition of Good Governance

"*Good governance* is an indeterminate term used in international development literature to describe how public institutions conduct public affairs and manage public resources."

If this does not improve the life for the average citizen, than by all means share it with me what does? The entire purpose of Good Governance is to better manage the Public Institutions to deliver better service delivery to the masses. 

And if Imran Khan has succeeded in reducing corruption, isn't that a feat in itself? Because the likes of Zardari and Sharif's have managed to only increase corruption in Pakistan every year. The only reason Pakistan is in the gutters today is because of Corruption. Corruption is the bane of any Modern Society. You really need to educate yourself on these civic matters instead of pretending to be an expert. 



smuhs1 said:


> Same can be said for PMLN as for this tenure not a single case is proven against them just useless propoganda which is as good as PMLN saying Imran is a yahoodi lobby.



Are you serious? Tell me a single case proved against the PPP for corruption. This is just how our country works, corruption is never caught. Courts are weak and our rulers know how to manipulate them. As far as corruption cases are concerned, Saif Ur Rehman has been awarded the first CPEC project worth $1.9 billion. I wonder how that happened. Rana Mashood, Punjab Minister caught on TV taking a bribe, and he had the nerve to say yes i took it. If corruption could actually be proved in Pakistan, we wouldn't be living in the gutters today. 

Asif Ali Zardari was just released from all corruption cases. Magically, all the evidence disappeared. I think you're confusing Pakistan with a modern developed country. 



smuhs1 said:


> If imran khan has to inspect every thing for KPK in order to function then i pity that system. What if God forbid something happens to him then will you dig him out of his grave to keep good governance in check. If imran khan has no individuals he can trust by now then he should quit as he basically created another bhutto out of himself. Which is a pitty bcz i for one after voting for him regret it that i wasted it.



Funny thing coming from you, as Qatil e Ala sitting on over 15 Ministries. Unless he takes notice of something, a pen does not move. Same goes for our beloved PM, heck we don't even have a Foreign Minister. Under the good governance of our beloved PM, foreign debt stands at an all time high. 

You can regret as much as you want, as i said our people deserve people like Nawaz Sharif. It's very amusing for me when my office workers and servants bi** and moan about horrible governance and how everything is so expensive, its fun telling them to enjoy it as they voted for PML-N.


----------



## Pandora

notorious_eagle said:


> And how do you know that? Do you have a crystal ball or did you have a heart to heart with Khattak. Trolling as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of Good Governance
> 
> "*Good governance* is an indeterminate term used in international development literature to describe how public institutions conduct public affairs and manage public resources."
> 
> If this does not improve the life for the average citizen, than by all means share it with me what does? The entire purpose of Good Governance is to better manage the Public Institutions to deliver better service delivery to the masses.
> 
> And if Imran Khan has succeeded in reducing corruption, isn't that a feat in itself? Because the likes of Zardari and Sharif's have managed to only increase corruption in Pakistan every year. The only reason Pakistan is in the gutters today is because of Corruption. Corruption is the bane of any Modern Society. You really need to educate yourself on these civic matters instead of pretending to be an expert.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Tell me a single case proved against the PPP for corruption. This is just how our country works, corruption is never caught. Courts are weak and our rulers know how to manipulate them. As far as corruption cases are concerned, Saif Ur Rehman has been awarded the first CPEC project worth $1.9 billion. I wonder how that happened. Rana Mashood, Punjab Minister caught on TV taking a bribe, and he had the nerve to say yes i took it. If corruption could actually be proved in Pakistan, we wouldn't be living in the gutters today.
> 
> Asif Ali Zardari was just released from all corruption cases. Magically, all the evidence disappeared. I think you're confusing Pakistan with a modern developed country.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing coming from you, as Qatil e Ala sitting on over 15 Ministries. Unless he takes notice of something, a pen does not move. Same goes for our beloved PM, heck we don't even have a Foreign Minister. Under the good governance of our beloved PM, foreign debt stands at an all time high.
> 
> You can regret as much as you want, as i said our people deserve people like Nawaz Sharif. It's very amusing for me when my office workers and servants bi** and moan about horrible governance and how everything is so expensive, its fun telling them to enjoy it as they voted for PML-N.



Its not like IK has bunch of angels on his left and right. He took most people from PPP and PMLN which should show you the reality. SMQ and JT are perfect examples of corupt individuals surrounding Imran khan. I tried to look for credible source of your claims regarding saif ur rehman but nothing is there just some words from pakistani journalists who make money on controversies. If this is the level of an analyst then May God save this country.

PTI has got no major project to show. They failed to bring any major investment in KPK. Even when khatak had a chance to get some projects durring intial CPEC meeting he refused to attend. I believe you people were playing dharni dharni where imran khan was literally left with empty chairs all thats credit goes to his brilliant advisors like you.

PTI worked their a$$ off trying to over throw PMLN if they didnt have public support then your PTI would be in center by now. No matter how much i hate nawaz and his government but by the time he will leave office he will have enough major projects under his wings to shut everyone in opposition. 

Anyways you have all the right being a fan boys. My problem is with people who get so deep in supporting PTI that they dont realise dirt on their feet while they think others are covered in dirt. If pakistanis want to be seen as develop its society then stop creating dynasties and start making leader. Rest i have nothing further to add as i know when i am talking to a lost cause who sees every thing in black on others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

smuhs1 said:


> Its not like IK has bunch of angels on his left and right. He took most people from PPP and PMLN which should show you the reality. SMQ and JT are perfect examples of corupt individuals surrounding Imran khan. I tried to look for credible source of your claims regarding saif ur rehman but nothing is there just some words from pakistani journalists who make money on controversies. If this is the level of an analyst then May God save this country.



Look at the TV Show. He shows official documentation, with the seal of the Government of Pakistan. The Government hasn't denied the existence of these documents, you can see the PML-N spokesmen at no point denying the authenticity of these documents instead he tries to deflect the attention by saying 'oh jee woh invest tu kar rahay hain'. This is a new revelation, it will take some time before other sources catch up. If you don't believe in official documentation, than God help you my friend. You can say whatever you like about IK, but let me ask you this is IK corrupt himself? Also, do you believe that the Sharif family is corrupt or not? 



smuhs1 said:


> PTI has got no major project to show. They failed to bring any major investment in KPK. Even when khatak had a chance to get some projects durring intial CPEC meeting he refused to attend. I believe you people were playing dharni dharni where imran khan was literally left with empty chairs all thats credit goes to his brilliant advisors like you.



What are you talking about? When was the last time you were in KPK? For my line of work i go there quite often. The police looks very professional, KPK leads other provinces now in terms of education/health, and when i visited the local administration for some approvals i did not pay a bribe. Imagine that, i did not pay a bribe, compared to Lahore where everyone in the Secretariat is looking to rob me blind. 



smuhs1 said:


> PTI worked their a$$ off trying to over throw PMLN if they didnt have public support then your PTI would be in center by now. No matter how much i hate nawaz and his government but by the time he will leave office he will have enough major projects under his wings to shut everyone in opposition.



So far as of now, he has nothing to show for anything. See the problem with people like you is, you only look at big fancy things such as Metro, Bridges which are severely overpriced and use all the materials from Ittefaq Mills, you don't look at the real issues that matter. Education, Law and Order, and Health Care. All of these three factors have gone down in Punjab. 86% increase in Crime in Punjab according to their own stats. 

If Big Projects mean no money for human development, than i don't want those big projects. I don't believe we need big projects, which Nawaz Sharif uses his own personal companies to build at severe high prices. 



smuhs1 said:


> Anyways you have all the right being a fan boys. My problem is with people who get so deep in supporting PTI that they dont realise dirt on their feet while they think others are covered in dirt. If pakistanis want to be seen as develop its society then *stop creating dynasties *and start making leader. Rest i have nothing further to add as i know when i am talking to a lost cause who sees every thing in black on others.



You're correct, no point in arguing to people like you with such slave nokar mentality. I just highlighted something for you to highlight your mentality, at one point you're lambasting on not creating dynasties on the other hand you support a family that is itself a dynasty. Your next leader will be Maryam Nawaz or Hamza Shahbaz, not an average party worker. Because of people like you, Pakistan is in dirt and will continue to remain in dirt. If the Sharif's haven't been able to change the fate of the country in 30 years, i doubt they will do it now. 

And for God sakes learn how to spell. Go and take a basic English Grammar Class. But you know what, that explains the level of your education and your love for Nawaz Sharif.


----------



## Pandora

notorious_eagle said:


> Look at the TV Show. He shows official documentation, with the seal of the Government of Pakistan. The Government hasn't denied the existence of these documents, you can see the PML-N spokesmen at no point denying the authenticity of these documents instead he tries to deflect the attention by saying 'oh jee woh invest tu kar rahay hain'. This is a new revelation, it will take some time before other sources catch up. If you don't believe in official documentation, than God help you my friend. You can say whatever you like about IK, but let me ask you this is IK corrupt himself? Also, do you believe that the Sharif family is corrupt or not?
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? When was the last time you were in KPK? For my line of work i go there quite often. The police looks very professional, KPK leads other provinces now in terms of education/health, and when i visited the local administration for some approvals i did not pay a bribe. Imagine that, i did not pay a bribe, compared to Lahore where everyone in the Secretariat is looking to rob me blind.
> 
> 
> 
> So far as of now, he has nothing to show for anything. See the problem with people like you is, you only look at big fancy things such as Metro, Bridges which are severely overpriced and use all the materials from Ittefaq Mills, you don't look at the real issues that matter. Education, Law and Order, and Health Care. All of these three factors have gone down in Punjab. 86% increase in Crime in Punjab according to their own stats.
> 
> If Big Projects mean no money for human development, than i don't want those big projects. I don't believe we need big projects, which Nawaz Sharif uses his own personal companies to build at severe high prices.
> 
> 
> 
> You're correct, no point in arguing to people like you with such slave nokar mentality. I just highlighted something for you to highlight your mentality, at one point you're lambasting on not creating dynasties on the other hand you support a family that is itself a dynasty. Your next leader will be Maryam Nawaz or Hamza Shahbaz, not an average party worker. Because of people like you, Pakistan is in dirt and will continue to remain in dirt. If the Sharif's haven't been able to change the fate of the country in 30 years, i doubt they will do it now.
> 
> *And for God sakes learn how to spell. Go and take a basic English Grammar Class. But you know what, that explains the level of your education and your love for Nawaz Sharif.*



Bas yehi Aukat hai tum loagoon ki When nothing else is left then level of english comes to play.

FYI i have done my Bachelors and Masters Electrical and Electronics Engineering from UK Universities. I am fully funded PHD student studying in University of Melbourne. My first language is Urdu not English so go screw your self. If grammatical mistakes define your level of intelligence then that explains a lot about u as well.


----------



## notorious_eagle

smuhs1 said:


> Bas yehi Aukat hai tum loagoon ki When nothing else is left then level of english comes to play.
> 
> FYI i have done my Bachelors and Masters Electrical and Electronics Engineering from UK Universities. I am fully funded PHD student studying in University of Melbourne. My first language is Urdu not English so go screw your self. If grammatical mistakes define your level of intelligence then that explains a lot about u as well.



Haha this is too funny, bhai personal kyun ho rahay ho. We had a discussion, i offered evidence and wanted to have an intellectual discourse while you were only interested in trolling. 

I thought with such education, at least they would have taught you how to write proper English.

Anyways, Ciaooo


----------

